# [RISOLTO]hd 7850 fglrx catalyst dubbi

## mattylux

salve a tutti ragazzi

da poco mi sono fatto il pc nuovo, un core i5 con una vga sapphire hd 7850, so che per questa scheda servono i drivers catalyst e questo non c'e ombra di dubbio.

questa e la mi prima volta che mi scontro con queste schede per la configurazione, chiedo qualche consciglio 

ho provato a seguiire la guida http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx

ho inserito nel make.conf su VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

e mi da questo errore dicendomi che la mi ascheda usa altri tipi di drivers xf86-video-ati che vengono usati per le schede datate 

ho sbagliato qualcosa???

```
>> Emerging (2 of 2) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta

 * amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.5.7-gentoo

 * 

 * Please note that this driver supports only graphic cards based on

 * Evergreen chipset and newer.

 * This represent the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

 * 

 * If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 * For migration informations please reffer to:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 * 

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-helpers.sh: line 326: unzip: command not found

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_unpack

 *        environment, line 3485:  Called unpack 'amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  326:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               ( set +x ; while true ; do echo n || break ; done ) | \

 *               unzip -qo "${srcdir}${x}" || die "$myfail"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta:

 * 

 * Please note that this driver supports only graphic cards based on

 * Evergreen chipset and newer.

 * This represent the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

 * 

 * If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 * For migration informations please reffer to:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_unpack

 *        environment, line 3485:  Called unpack 'amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  326:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               ( set +x ; while true ; do echo n || break ; done ) | \

 *               unzip -qo "${srcdir}${x}" || die "$myfail"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

ho disabilitato questo nel kernel

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->
```

come da guida 

la mia versione di xorg e questa,

```
eix -I xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.6-r1 1.11.4-r1 1.12.2 ~1.12.3 1.12.4 ~1.13.0 1.13.0-r1 {{dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}}

     Installed versions:  1.13.0-r1(16:58:31 19/12/2012)(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:  
```

 non è che questa verisone non e compatibile con la scheda e che sovrei usare una verisone piu vecchia??

----------

## mattylux

risolto ora funziona tutto perfettamente ho installato la verisone xorg-server-1.12 da locale, cosi ho potuto inserire i catalysm senza problemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

